# Kettenführung Supreme DH V3



## MTBS-Hugo (20. September 2013)

Hi,

welche Kettenfürhungen passen an mein Commencal Supreme DH V3 2012?

Meine hat leider schwer leiden müssen, und brauche daher eine neue.

Würde die von Sixpack passen?
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=758
oder diese?
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=1362


----------



## peeeti (26. Januar 2014)

ISCG 05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

